# Brute Outdoors SoftPak Coolers Available!



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Brute Outdoors SoftPak Coolers are back in stock! They're perfect for a day on the water, dove hunting, deer blinds, ball games, groomsman gifts, kayak fishing or every day use! Features include:


Made in USA
1000 denier vinyl shell
Tear resistant up to 375 pounds
Nearly 1" of insulation
Keeps ice up to 24 hours in 120 degree heat
Molle webbing for adding accessories
UV resistant so it won't fade

Available for only $89 at http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/shop/brute-softpak/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FYI, your site isn't working for orders on them. I can Paypal it your way with a total and an email.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Any color options other than black?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Mont said:


> FYI, your site isn't working for orders on them. I can Paypal it your way with a total and an email.


Hey Mont, appears to be working now. We've been having some challenges with our server company.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

JamesAggie said:


> Any color options other than black?


Howdy James, we have tan arriving in the next few weeks. I will say that the black, tan, gray and blue coolers that we've tested all have identical ice retention results. You would think that the black would get significantly hotter and impact ice retention but this isn't the case which is the reason we opted for black. There's nearly an inch of insulation in the walls and several layers of material so it really blocks out the heat. Thanks and Gig 'em!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It worked good this time. I know all about server issues  I wore my last two soft side coolers completely out, so I am looking forward to having a new one. The ones the big box stores handle don't hold the cold and the zippers break.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been looking for a good quality soft cooler. Just ordered on and will give it a try.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Brute stands by their products and made in the USA! BEST customer service in the business in my opinion, give em a try you won't be disappointed....


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

How many bottles will that fit with ice?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I've laid hands on one of these at their warehouse in Keller. They are extremely well built.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Any plans to make a bigger softpack?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

JamesAggie said:


> Any plans to make a bigger softpack?


No plans to at this time. The 25 Quart is the next size up from this.

The SoftPak holds 8-10 bottles or 12 cans. Thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Brute Outdoors said:


> The SoftPak holds 8-10 bottles or 12 cans. Thanks


I might get the prize for strangest use. Mine is going to hold ice for my intercooler on the Lightning. I am hoping to be able to pour it directly out of the bag into the reservoir. Anything hard sided has to be bolted down on the track. It's going behind the seat for the run. If it lives up to its claims, it should be ideal. We ice the incoming air to the engine right after the turbo pumps the pressure up to about 15 PSI.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Mont said:


> I might get the prize for strangest use. Mine is going to hold ice for my intercooler on the Lightning. I am hoping to be able to pour it directly out of the bag into the reservoir. Anything hard sided has to be bolted down on the track. It's going behind the seat for the run. If it lives up to its claims, it should be ideal. We ice the incoming air to the engine right after the turbo pumps the pressure up to about 15 PSI.


That's awesome! Someday I'm going to get myself a Lightning


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got mine yesterday. It's a nice cooler, medium sized in my view. That's a gallon jug sticking out of the top of mine in the pic. It's well made.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Mont said:


> I got mine yesterday. It's a nice cooler, medium sized in my view. That's a gallon jug sticking out of the top of mine in the pic. It's well made.


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Jeremy this is Shane from Downsouth Outdoors it looks like you changed the label from the sticker on the side to the print on top. I like it.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I've had mine for a while now and it's labeled on the side also.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I was supposed to race Sunday afternoon, so I loaded the coolers up with ice at 10 AM Sunday morning. At 2PM, we got the official rain out notice. I wanted to do some work on my hauler, so I set both my coolers up against the garage, behind the RV while I ran down parts. Both of them were packed to the top with Buckies ice and I pretty much forgot about them until this evening. 

At 30 hours, un-opened, both coolers were about half full of ice and half water. That's a stainless steel Igloo on one side and the Brute SoftPak on the other at 30 hours later. Pretty much the same results in a highly unscientific real world test. They both got rained on, sat in the sun the same and sat in shade the same, side by side. I am impressed with how well the Brute did.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mont said:


> I was supposed to race Sunday afternoon, so I loaded the coolers up with ice at 10 AM Sunday morning. At 2PM, we got the official rain out notice. I wanted to do some work on my hauler, so I set both my coolers up against the garage, behind the RV while I ran down parts. Both of them were packed to the top with Buckies ice and I pretty much forgot about them until this evening.
> 
> At 30 hours, un-opened, both coolers were about half full of ice and half water. That's a stainless steel Igloo on one side and the Brute SoftPak on the other at 30 hours later. Pretty much the same results in a highly unscientific real world test. They both got rained on, sat in the sun the same and sat in shade the same, side by side. I am impressed with how well the Brute did.


n"ICE"


----------



## slamthis (Oct 20, 2005)

*I need one of these, bad.*






Not for everyone but, I'm wanting to get this when they come out.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It worked great for a track cooler. It's also been riding in the work truck with fake ice and bottled water and it sure beats paying $1.50 for a bottle of water at Quickie Mart.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

slamthis said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2rKRdyZcZ4
> 
> Not for everyone but, I'm wanting to get this when they come out.


More discussion here

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1148457&highlight=yeti


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Made in USA, tear resistant up to 375 pounds, nearly 1" of insulation, MOLLE webbing and only $89! $210 sure could buy a lot of beer! 

https://www.bruteoutdoors.com/shop/brute-softpak/


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Is black the only color? That is nice


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We have tan available as well. They just arrived but aren't on the website yet. They are bad to the bone!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok,I'll take a tan one.how do I get it.if it's not on your website


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

gom1 said:


> Ok,I'll take a tan one.how do I get it.if it's not on your website


Yes - do tell!
I would go for tan for looks, and for a lower outside, skin temp.


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just ordered one this morning at like 9:47 am. I would prefer tan as well.....


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

any chance you could do these with a logo?

I'd like one with LSU on the side, I figured it's the same process that you use to print brute on the side!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We just enabled online ordering for the tan SoftPaks. Head on over to https://www.bruteoutdoors.com/shop/brute-softpak/ to place your order.

We screenprint our logo on their prior to manufacturing so we can't add any logos at this time. It's on our radar but probably not for collegiate or professional teams. Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I clicked on the tan option but it won't show a picture of the tan one. When u select black it shows a picture of the black cooler. Can you address this on the website, so I can see the exact color. I really want to order one but want to see it before I commit. Thanks I'll be ordering one as soon as it is addressed.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd like to see the sand color. Post it on this thread please.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Can you purchase in Houston area from a Brute dealer.?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry for the unprofessional photo. We're waiting on our web guys to take the photo and add it the website the right way. We just wanted to get them up quickly so people could order. Here's a photo...

https://www.bruteoutdoors.com/shop/brute-softpak/


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

waterwolf said:


> Can you purchase in Houston area from a Brute dealer.?


Some dealers have ordered SoftPaks whereas others haven't. I'd reach out to them first to see if they have any in stock. Thanks!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Can we see an inside view? I would like to see the construction. Thanks!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

texwake said:


> Can we see an inside view? I would like to see the construction. Thanks!


It is really thick inside and well made. I got mine a couple of weeks ago and have used it a couple times. It is doing exactly what I wanted it for. At times I might jump on a buddy's boat for evening boat ride and much easier than taking beer out of my cooler and placing in his. It holds 12 cans with ice very well.

O yeah no sweat on the outside. That is what I hate about the cheap ones.


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ordered mine yesterday morning. UPS just delivered. Thanks Brute.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just ordered mine!!!!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

force10 said:


> Ordered mine yesterday morning. UPS just delivered. Thanks Brute.


We do our best to ship quick! Thanks for your business!


----------

